# White bass fishing on Lake Livingston



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just like most Lake Livingston 2coolers when the weather keeps the fishing down for days on end, I start posting up stuff that is not a report. I find many of these posts from 2coolers very informative, or very entertaining or both!.
I hope some folks find this one informative. It's for white bass new comers, and converted trollers, lol!

I really enjoy this time of year, when the white bass are back in the lake and the ones that stayed make big schools that cover a huge area. 
A perfect time to vertical jig for them with slabs. The jigging season I call it, they bite jigged slab spoons very well from now until mid July most years.
The schools are big and usually they hang out in a little deeper water early in the season than after mid-May, when they are often right on top of the humps(22 to 24' on the South end) that everyone fishes for them on. There are many raised areas on the South end some that cover a large area and some small ones, most hold fish all through the summer. 
When you fish them it is best to do a little cruising around the structure to find them, as they hang out in different places around the structure day to day.
Right now you are more likely to find then on the slope of the humps or just where the rise flattens out to the deeper water around them, 27 to 31'.
That usually takes a heavy slab to reach and feel them hit well enough to hook them. 1 0z or more is what I prefer, different strokes for different folks though. 
On the last couple of trips I could get away with very little jigging action, sometimes just holding it still just above the bottom about 3 to 10 inches, and white bass would clobber it.
A lot of people prefer to make a short cast and hop the jig slowly back to them. I like to get directly over a school and jig vertically, especially now when they are hanging out deep.
When you hook a white bass and start up with it look over at your depth finder and watch not only the fish you hooked, but often you will see the whole school respond and follow the fish up trying to take the slab from it.
If you look over the side you can often see them circling the fish you have hooked.
I sometimes let a hooked white bass thrash at boat side to excite the school, you can watch the school frenzy and get closer together and rise upwards in the water column on the sonar screen.
When the barometric conditions and general weather conditions start to make the white bass hard to find or get to bite when you find them, try floating your slab after a medium cast along the bottom just above the bottom. Only let it touch once and reel it slow. That sometimes will make even stubborn white bass bite a jig.

I hope everyone catches a lot of white bass and enjoys the lake when the devil winds die down.
see you on the water.

SS


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice post. Thanks.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Loy, thank you for the info. I'll have to try those tips when I get the boat out of the shop....Grady


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Oh, thanks a lot SS; I was already itchin for fishin and now you done made it more worser!!! Especially since I'm sitting here in the office looking across the lake.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Loy... It looks like thursday and friday the winds will finally lay down.. 

Those 25-40 mph gust have been relentless for it seems like weeks..

Thursday looks like a day that will start off wearing a jacket at daybreak and be in shorts by mid day..


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This wind is dreadful y'all. I am having serious withdrawal pains, and starting to get kind of :spineyes: :work: :spineyes: :brew: :spineyes:  from lack of fishing.
Especially when I know the bite is on. :bluefish:


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks SS


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Fantasic post SS ! What rod type , length and tip action works best To really feel the lure and make the lure work with the best action and the line type like mono or braid ? 

I've fished next to you and elbow to elbow with you before and not been able to to catch a bite so I know that bait presentation is key and not just having a good spot with fish there . The vertical jigging is definitely an art , fun to do and it also seems to be one of the most productive methods of catching them . Thinking about it , I probably just need some more lessons ! Lol


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Great post SS!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice and informative post SS. You gave out a lot of great tips.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I need to learn that jiggin thang. LOL


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Can anyone point me in the direction of that island yall been talkin about??? Wow it had been a slow fishin weekend LMAO


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Great post ss! Thanks for all the helpful info. I made it over to livingston last June and had a great day jigging but not much after that. With this info hopefully I can learn how to catch the ones you leave behind. Thanks again!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

fishinganimal said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of that island yall been talkin about??? Wow it had been a slow fishin weekend LMAO


Pine island, south end of the lake


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great info SS I hope this wind dies down soon, and you can get out there.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*GREAT POST*

Thanks SS thats good stuff!


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Thanks SS i need all the help i can get my 8 year outfished me friday*


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

If the winds ever quit, or just lay a little, I've got several folks wanting to get on the water... the first one in line is ME!!!


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

scbljr60 and I went out last year... trolled til we were blue in the face... decided to take Loys advice and tips and tried some vert jigging.... it took a while to find them, but once we did, it was so much more fun and action packed than trolling!!! and with gas the way it is, it could be a cheaper technique!

Again, thanks for sharing your second to none knowledge of the fishery around Lake Livingston Loy!!! It's for sure made me a better catcher!!! Where as before I was just a fisher! 

Jake


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments all, it's a good feeling to help others have fun fishing. And vert jigging is one of the most fun ways to fish!
blueyescowboy and I tolled around the mouth of Beacon's for white bass this morning in our separate boats as it WAY to rough to get out to the jigging grounds.
We caught a few nice white bass and a lot of 13" stripers.
Early in the morning cowboy caught a few keeper cats, but the time I arrived they were are small ones. So we gave it up and went in search of the wily white bass.
Let's all think calming thoughts and not breath very hard so we can reduce the wind!
The wind, the wind, :doowapsta:headknock:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::rotfl::rotfl: it must stop!


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

The winds blew so hard yesterday it rolled my grill over to the edge and off my back patio!!! found it laying on it's back out in the yard... and it's a big grill with 5 burners and a side burner!!!
Not to mention the trees that blew down on 2025 between coldspring and Cleveland... and a couple down on 321 south of tarkington.... I'M SOOOOOO TIRED OF THE WIND IT'S CRAZY!!! it's beating my newly planted bradford pears to death!!!!
Is there any relief in sight anyone????


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

NOT!!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good post and tips. There's going to be a lot of people reading some of these things and don't realize school is open. When you want to be a better fisherman you pay attention to better fisherman. Good share Loy.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Part Timers Needed!*



shadslinger said:


> This wind is dreadful y'all. I am having serious withdrawal pains, and starting to get kind of :spineyes: :work: :spineyes: :brew: :spineyes:  from lack of fishing.
> Especially when I know the bite is on. :bluefish:


Will hire part time help! You ready Loy! I could use a few plumbing apprentices, just trying to help while the fishing is on hold! He he!sad2sm


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Only 2 positions available,need to hurry!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great report Loy - I saw some of those technics in action. I wanted to go out last Saturday with my 7yr old nephew but not with that wind.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Awesome info thanks!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'll be there in the morning mega, don't look like anything will stop the wind. I show up at 9:00 knock off at 2:00?


----------



## PETSPOON (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks SS for the reply. I'm just ready to get out on the water. Should stick to the three main food groups. Humps the flats and last but not least the road beds.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I had a double-take on the "Petspoon" name, because "Pet Spoon" was supposed to be playing golf at Moody Garden's this morning. At first, I thought she was logging on between holes.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny O said:


> I had a double-take on the "Petspoon" name, because "Pet Spoon" was supposed to be playing golf at Moody Garden's this morning. At first, I thought she was logging on between holes.


Had a great time in Galveston with the Cape Royale Lady Golf Association. It's hard to choose between fishing and golf, but the wind conditions made it an easy decision. However, the weather didn't help my golf game much...30 mph gusts doesn't make for a good tee shot! Even the ponds at the course were white capping!


----------

